# Help with Red Plant ID



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

This is a plant growing in my biology teacher's tank, and we have not been able to identify it. I'm hoping that you guys can help us out.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

*More Pics...*

Could it be _Ludwigia palustris_?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like _Alternanthera reineckii_


----------

